# PRP Spouse



## RRoos (Oct 4, 2018)

Good day! 

I am about to apply for my PRP Spouse category and I have been married here in SA for more than 5 years. I have checked the requirements on the VFS SA Website and this one requirement that I would like to confirm: 

"Present a valid original passport in respect of applicant and passport photograph. A recent, passport-type, full face photograph bearing the names of the applicants on the reverse side thereof. (Machine-type or instant photographs are not acceptable)"

What does passport type photograph bearing the name of the applicant on the reverse side mean? How can one do that? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RRoos (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi all, have any of you submitted a passport type photo with a name on it along with your application when you applied for your PRP Spouse visa thru VFS?

Thank you again.


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi

What they mean by name on reverse of passport photograph means you should write your name (As it appears on yournpassport) on the back of that passport picture. VFS staff will either glue or staple this to your online/printed completed PRP application forms.

Machine readable passports are passports that displays holder info once its scanned


----------



## RRoos (Oct 4, 2018)

Oh I see, I got it now. Thank you so much!


----------

